# new boat Alumacraft 2072



## Chewie (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey guys, just bought a new Alumacraft, just pieced it together. It only has an 1972 85 horse Johnson, but damn she runs pretty good. I like this boat more and more every time I take it out. Believe it or not with two guys 250lbs plus she will run in about 5-6 inches of water, the pods must help. Hopefully my pics downloaded. I may have posted some twice, sorry about that.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 5, 2013)

Good lookin rig.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 5, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Chewie (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you, can't wait to get the forward center console done and put some seats in it. I wanted to enjoy it a bit before I started fabricating stuff and spending more money.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow that sucker is BIG! I like it!


----------



## Chewie (Aug 6, 2013)

After having a couple 1752's prop and jet driven, it would have to be a hell of a deal for me to go anything smaller. I was worried how deep of water I would need to run it. Got a pretty decent deal for it being new, I felt, left over 2102 anyways. After researching all of your guys post and a little trial and error, I am very happy with it. Trying to find me a little bigger motor, but I didnt buy it for speed. So thanks to all of the guys that helped and didnt even know it! Wish I had the money to buy a new etec, but I dont.


----------

